# Band Saw Log Handling



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

How do those of you who rip small logs handle those small logs?

My first system, a Ridgid 14" from Homeless Despot, and as I was lifting a 400 lb. log up to the in feed table, I realized how high off the floor the table is on this machine.

A log six feet long and a dozen inches in diameter is a beast.

So how do you guys handle the logs from the back of the pickup to the blade?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jammer. Bugman has it totally figured out!*

This is a sweet set-up, someday I may have one similar???


This is my "dream setup" by bugman, I'm more than half way there! Cheap Sawmill 
I'll have to find some of those cool roller tables, maybe Kroger's....
late at night! Naw, maybe craig's list...anyone got an idea? Bill
 

As far as getting the log up on the saw and rollers, a chainfall from a beam or a cherry picker/engine hoist at $150.00 from Harbor Freight.
Also of interest...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/  bill


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

I looked at the cherry pickers-- and then thought perhaps there was a cheaper way.

I'm thinking of taking the mountain to Mohammed.

My setup is a sled on runners, and I'm thinking of bolting the saw to the floor, and dropping the runners down to that minimum height-- then a log would only need to come about 8" off the floor, and could be tipped and walked into position.

But every time I look at starting work on it, I get tired... :blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can't quite picture this idea*

_My setup is a sled on runners, and I'm thinking of bolting the saw to the floor, and dropping the runners down to that minimum height-- then a log would only need to come about 8" off the floor, and could be tipped and walked into position.
Like this?




_Now this is probably a crazy idea based on the days of old, dig a hole in the floor to house the lower wheel and table of the saw and rollers and then the log would just have to be lifted onto the rollers. Like a huge milling bandsaw. 
My buddy sawed a hole in the floor of his shop so a hydraulic lift table would sit flush with the floor. He raises it up to catch 36" and 42" heavy oak doors as they exit the wide belt sander, lowers each down enough to stack a bunch, one on top of another.
Another concept is to remove the stock cast iron table and replace it with a steel roller support extending out each side from the blade on 10' long lengths of tubing or angle iron. This would make it pretty much a dedicated sawmill.
Similarly, bolting to 10' lengths of angle on either side of the stock table so the support roller are flush, similar to bugman's separate roller tables.
Another crazy idea would be to rotate the saw over so the blade is horizontal or parallel with the floor, like a Woodmizer and then have a sled on tracks that moves the log along under the blade. Another dedicated bandsaw mill. :wallbash: bill


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> This is a sweet set-up, someday I may have one similar???
> 
> This is my "dream setup" by bugman, I'm more than half way there! Cheap Sawmill
> 
> Also of interest...http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/  bill


I didn't see the original post until now, and I agree those two references sums it up on the subject. That would be my dream setup too. I've been looking for similar conveyor rollers on CL and ebay, but nothing in my area. It's kind of hard to believe.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Bill, would it be cheaper to make some rollers like that? I have seen your welding skills with your mobile bases and it seems that something like that would be fairly simple to build and might be easier to make to your specific specs and requirements, i.e. height, width, etc. Whatever happen to Bugman?


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll try to get some pictures. 

But I'm not very good at pictures.

That video was pretty funny-- I was particularly amused by everyone waving the cameraman away.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Craigslist search engine*

I've been building a new shop for my woodworking but will leave the mill in one half of the garage. My other thread is "down with the old, up with the new shop.

The gravity rollers have many names. There is a search engine called: http://www.searchtempest.com/

You can set parameters and go to it. I watch ebay just in case those rollers are close by distance. There is a big company out of Memphis that sells used rollers. I origionally had skate rollers for infeed and outfeed but the weight of the log was to much for it. The rollers I have now are the heavest that hytrol makes. They support 1000 lbs per foot. These have the bigger rollers. These came out of a quarry who upgraded to wider ones. My lucky day getting them.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

bugman1954 said:


> The rollers I have now are the heavest that hytrol makes. They support 1000 lbs per foot. These have the bigger rollers. These came out of a quarry who upgraded to wider ones. My lucky day getting them.


Yes it was your lucky day. I'm still looking for a set for my 14" bandsaw. They wouldn't have to be has heavy as yours or as long since I only have a 14" with a 1.5 HP motor. But you think someone in the St. Louis area would be selling decent used gravity conveyors. I almost bought a pack of 24 rollers which I could then bolt to lengths of unistrut (super strut, B-Line strut, etc), but I would only get 3'-6" lengths of infeed and outfeed rollers from them.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*gravity rollers*

I think I found you a simple solution. Grizzly has roller tables that are pretty much portable and can be setup anywhere in your shop. I've looked at them at their store. I would get better holding screws though. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Roller-Table/G8982


----------

